
Strangers Drowning: Voyages to the Brink of Moral Extremity - lermontov
https://literaryreview.co.uk/grace-notes
======
cjbprime
> Singer and many (but not all) of the figures whose stories feature in
> Strangers Drowning are committed Kantians in their ethics

I choked on my drink. Peter Singer has been famous for decades as possibly the
singularly least Kantian (and most consequentialist) philosopher on the
planet.

